# Taking the big test tomorrow morning - B-Gen...tips?



## PropertyMasters (Mar 24, 2004)

As stated in the title, I'm taking the test tomorrow (California) and am a bit nervous. Been running a large const firm for 8 years and I've been in the business since out of college (14 yrs), but my gut is still turning. My study materials are from 2002, any major changes in law or trade? Thanks and I look forward to learning a lot around here! :Thumbs:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Go to sleep and go for it.


----------



## PropertyMasters (Mar 24, 2004)

Good call. Im off to bed and we'll see what happens. The beauty is that it can be re-taken so worse case scenario is that I find my weak areas and cram. No biggie. Thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Good luck, and don't worry about it too much. 8 years experience goes a long way.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Let us know how you did!


----------



## PropertyMasters (Mar 24, 2004)

Passed!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Got it on the first shot! Way to go! Don't forget to contribute your future experiences to the BB.
Just curious, how well did you sleep?


----------



## theman (Dec 25, 2003)

*Test*



PropertyMasters said:


> Passed!!!!



Good Luck, I'm sure we'll be asking you some questions now


----------

